# Schwarz/weiß mit Farbe



## Sebastian Bertram (28. Januar 2004)

Sollte ich hier etwas wiederholen, so tut es mir leid - ich bin neu hier!  

Schon seit langem suche ich eine Möglichkeit, ein Bild zu erstellen, dass zum größten Teil in s/w ist und bei dem nur jeweils ein oder zwei Gegenstände frablich hervorstechen.

Ein Beispiel findet ihr unter folgendem Link:

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/2179/display/1040061 


Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir an dieser Stelle jemand helfen kann.


----------



## mortimer (28. Januar 2004)

Ausgehend von einem Farbbild maskierst Du die Gegenstände, die farbig bleiben sollen, und für den Rest des Bildes setzt Du die Farbsättigung auf null.

schon fertig


----------



## beeviz (28. Januar 2004)

also am leichtesten findet man sowas heraus durch rumprobieren und indem man sich mit photoshop auseinandersetzt... 

wie schon gesagt, die maskierst die sachen die du farbig haben möchtest, und den rest wandelste um in graustufen ( strg + shift + u )

edit:
wie man maskiert, das darfste jetzt selbst rausfinden


----------



## Sebastian Bertram (28. Januar 2004)

Danke. 

Hab's gerade probiert und bin recht zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis!


----------



## mortimer (28. Januar 2004)

Da gibts viele Möglichkeiten. Z.B:
1. Auf "Bearbeiten im Markierungsmodus" wechseln.
2. Mit einem kleinen Pinselwerkzeug säuberlich die Konturen des Gegenstandes nachfahren.
3. Mit einem größeren Werkzeug innen ausmalen.
Wenn Du damit fertig bist, hast Du eine Maske, die Du im normalen Modus als Auswahl laden kannst.
4. Auswahl umkehren.
5. Das restliche Bild nach Wunsch bearbeiten.


Mit einer hohen ZoomStufe und einem kleinen Pinsel
kannst Du pixelgenau maskieren. 
Üben mußt Du das jetzt schon selbst...

mortimer


----------



## Sebastian Bertram (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mortimer _
> 1. Auf "Bearbeiten im Markierungsmodus" wechseln.



Und wie das?


----------



## mortimer (28. Januar 2004)

Äh, Handbuch ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Januar 2004)

Wenn es sich der Hund einverleibt hat, hilft auch F1   (scnr)


----------



## Sebastian Bertram (29. Januar 2004)

Vielen, vielen Dank! Habt mir sehr geholfen!


----------

